# thighs starting to rub together



## swordfish (Aug 16, 2005)

ive been hitting hams and quads hard for the last 8 months or so, with a good diet and my legs are getting bigger, they are starting to rub together a little bit when i walk. anyone else have this problem? they start to get a rash after walking quite a bit.


----------



## GFR (Aug 16, 2005)

I had that problem when I trained legs.....got sick of it and stopped lifting for legs....just running now....problem solved.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 16, 2005)

Better get you some undies with legs in them. I used to be a little fat legged when I was  kid. and had a lot of problems with galding. Boy does that shit hurt.


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2005)

gold balm...

 extra strength


----------



## Myztek (Aug 16, 2005)

When I was younger that happened when I was overweight.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 16, 2005)

What about bigger lats making one sweat more in the armpits?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 16, 2005)

quit walkin, its highly overrated anyway. 


Just use Gold balm as suggested


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2005)

spandex works too....


----------



## Brandon (Aug 16, 2005)

one word: segway


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I had that problem when I trained legs.....got sick of it and stopped lifting for legs....just running now....problem solved.



i was considering just running for my legs too (still do deads tho  )...  how often/far do you run.  wouldnt the rest of your body start to become unproportioned? or is that not really an issue.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2005)

I've had this problem since I was a kid. This is the biggest reason why I wear boxer briefs, to avoid serious chafing which has been a problem.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

join the club.  especially in this heat it is the worst.  I am walking around with something that feels like friggin diaper rash.


----------



## GFR (Aug 16, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> i was considering just running for my legs too (still do deads tho  )...  how often/far do you run.  wouldnt the rest of your body start to become unproportioned? or is that not really an issue.


I run 3x a week.... only 3 or 4 miles. Proportion is still good.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 16, 2005)

Suit of armour cured my problem. Now I just clacking noises when I walk.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> join the club.  especially in this heat it is the worst.  I am walking around with something that feels like friggin diaper rash.



Thick ass, absorbant boxer briefs are the ticket man. I sweat so much some days that without them, it would be soaking through my pants, just SITTING. I live in a warm climate which doesn't help. Haynes makes them, and Lee Priest sports them in one of his videos while posing in the bathroom.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

"Thick ass" is the name of them?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2005)

no but they are thick, they almost look like shorts. I guess you could consider it double walled protection, I went to these from regular BBriefs for their extra absorbant nature. Just dont let people call em a diapy.

I have the sweating problem, so I need them.

If its just for leg protection, good boxer briefs hiked up a tad into the upper region of your inner thighs.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2005)

Why is that? Just wondering cause I sweat more than the average person.

I used chafe so bad that I'd get nasty pimples on my legs.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2005)

I dont know, I didn't start having a sweating problem until I got into the 230s. First its my back, then its my crack. Wherever there is no airflow, I will sweat through.


----------



## Du (Aug 16, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> no but they are thick, they almost look like shorts. I guess you could consider it double walled protection, I went to these from regular BBriefs for their extra absorbant nature. Just dont let people call em a diapy.
> 
> I have the sweating problem, so I need them.
> 
> If its just for leg protection, good boxer briefs hiked up a tad into the upper region of your inner thighs.


 
 I hear ya there, but I think FTL makes a better fit....


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Aug 16, 2005)

007 said:
			
		

> gold balm...
> 
> extra strength



Amen!  And baby powder! Talc


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

This is why i wear a thong.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 16, 2005)

Uhhh


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2005)

Yea boxer briefs... only problem is they wear out hella fast because they are constantly rubbing on one another.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I hear ya there, but I think FTL makes a better fit....



Who?


----------



## Du (Aug 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Who?


 
FTL - fruit of the loom.... I bought Hanes once, and they were too short on the legs, kept riding up. The FTL's are a good length.


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Aug 17, 2005)

If its a serious problem and you have a few extra dollars laying around, I'd suggest underarmor boxer briefs. A cheaper alternative would be bag balm or vaseline on the thighs. That diaper rash is nasty shit, I should know, I'm in the military and we do conditioning hikes; 20+ miles with a pack and gear will give you some sick chaffing. But try it, both seem to help me.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> FTL - fruit of the loom.... I bought Hanes once, and they were too short on the legs, kept riding up. The FTL's are a good length.



Oh, hmm. I have some longer Hanes too, but they aren't as thick. Where did you get yours (store)?

As for putting things on the thighs I NEVER EVER had success with baby powder or any of that crap, it made things worse because I always sweated right through it. What I did have good luck with was brown stiff paper towels, I was working warehousing about 9 years ago when I had these problems with chafing. I still can't grow hair there.

Basically I have to keep my legs away from each other completely, no regular undees and powders at all. Unless I am doing desk type work or light walking, once I get into doing cardio or something like that, its a matter of days before a problem would come back.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 17, 2005)

my thighs arent rubbing together too bad yet, but their starting to a little.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I think this is a good ? for those who lift or are fat. you fat asses probably have more problems then us bodybuilders. 

Tough


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 17, 2005)

I have had this problem off and on for a while, but I had no idea it was so common...


----------



## running763 (Dec 3, 2016)

2Skin by Pjur Active solved my problem.  best anti chaffing stuff I have ever used.  So good it makes powder feel like sand paper by comparison.


----------

